# Seachem Stability



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Anyone here ever used this stuff??


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Nope, always used other crap from another tank, i've seen it but never used it.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I was just curious about it.. I seen it for the first time at Pet Smart the other day when I went to get some gravel and I was wondering how it worked and if it even worked.. But I guess when you have an established tank already you dont really need it, heh??


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I used it based on a recommendation from someone here....... I have no idea if it worked though!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

msdolittle said:


> I used it based on a recommendation from someone here....... I have no idea if it worked though!


was your tank cycled within a week like it says it does??


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

thanks Baby! I looked for some but couldnt come up with anything..


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

i TRIED IT BUT IT DIDN'T REALLY DO A THING..AND THAT SEACHEM LINK IS KINDA HOKEY LOL. weLL OF COURSE YOUR TANK IS GOING TO CYCLE FAST WITH LIVE ROCK IN IT...IT'S LIKE ADDING A ESTABLISHED SUBSTRATE WITH BIO MEDIA THAT'S " ALiVE" then adding and saying the stabality stuff worked... well pssshhh of course your tank will cycle faster by adding all that bacteria..not the little drops of stability.

The only thing I trust is bio-spira, but even then I think just letting the tank going through a cycle or adding established media is the better choice.

Sorry if I read they're posts wrong but my opinion lol/


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Peach, its hard for me to say because I was battling ich at the same time.......I'd say NO it did not cycle in a week. I had the tank for almost 4 weeks before I got ich in it and if the stuff works that way it would have been cycled by then.......and it most definately was not. I dont know....maybe the ich would have slowed the cycle down MORE had I not been using the Stability at the same time....... Who knows?


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I've used it on 4 - 10 gallons and it worked fine for me. I even used it on a Ram tank...haven't lost any fish.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I haven't used it but the manager at my lfs (where they actually know what they're talking about) says it works ok. He said it won't cycle overnight or anything though, should take about a week or so. Still faster than cycling the normal way.


----------

